# Went to go to the Pulmonary Rehabilitation class.



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

You know your body better than anyone else. Is a concern about your running out of breath. We all push ourselves to that point periodically but most of us are smart enough to hold back long before we get to that.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

It's best to listen to your health care provider, even when it doesn't help your horse's progress by not being worked.:sad:

Is there someone who could exercise your horse for you until you're able to again?


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Try giving up ALL grains and sugar. This will reduce your body's inflammation, and in turn ramp up your immune system. Check out Dr. William Davis's wheat belly blog.


----------



## Purplelady (Dec 6, 2014)

Hello Greentree . I went on Dr William Davis,s Wheat belly Bog . And it looks good and the food to make seems good to so I am looking forward to making some of them . So to say my diet did not last long but I am trying. Went yesterday to see my boy and he was looking great . I got him to walk with me in field and I was fine that is what really gets to me one min I am fine the nexted I am not but then every one has days when they have a illness to be OK one min then not the nexted I just have to get it in my head to be cool about it. I am stopping now take care every one Purplelady
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Best wishes to you, purplelady! 

My husband and I are proof that it is not a fluke. He now has no sleep apnea, sleeps through the night, has no stiffness in his joints, nor pain in his back. He has lost close to 50 pounds, and not been hungry since we started in late November, 2014.

Take care!


----------



## Purplelady (Dec 6, 2014)

Hello Greentree . Thank you very much for saying what you said . As hopefully it will help my partner to as they find it very hard to sleep at night time even before I got my trouble with my breathing and coughing witch I did through the night ( ok I know breath but I mean heavy breath through the night) and early morning . So thank you . Take care and I will keep letting you know how I get on if that is OK . But I do not mean to be a pest to you . Purplelady
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oobiedoo (Apr 28, 2012)

Purple Lady, Do you have a diagnosis?
I may have missed it because lately I haven't been on here that much because I have been ill. I finally have a diagnosis after 2 years of fighting it. I have Sarcoidosis of the lungs and eyes.I was losing my vision first and maybe that's what was throwing us off track but now I'm seeing a pulmonologist as well as the retinal specialist and I really think we may beat this, send it into remission, there's not really a cure just treatment.
I'm taking prednisone now and it has made a difference in energy levels. Also seems to give me insomnia but I'm working on getting the sleep schedule figured out.I swear I will be riding my horse before October is out !
If you have a diagnosis or need a website to find out more about autoimmune diseases there is a website called Inspire.com that has tons of information and support. Good luck and God bless.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Purplelady (Dec 6, 2014)

Hello Oobiedoo. Yes I was told that I had Bronchiectasis by my Doctor on the 22.5.2015 in stead of big fancy words that I can not say .So at last I have the right name for it . I take prednisoione to but they go up and down a lot . At first I had trouble with them but I am use to them now as long as I always take them . I have looked in to it a lot and I found out a lot about it my Doctor told me to and so does the nurse that I see . As I have said till I am blue in the face to the Antibiotics works But as soon as I stop about a few days or week it comes back again I know I can not stay on them as every one say,s so . I am on the same 2 lots of Antibiotics the high dose . Thank you for saying about the site Inspire it is a good site I joined it but l still love this forum . I am sure some one on this forum told me about it besides me looking for any thing to do with my wee illness .I am sure you can beat it . 
I better stop now as I do not want to get I. To trouble for having this so long . OH I went to see my boy he was good but a wee or rather big. Get would not come in . Take care talk later Purplelady
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

